# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  فيتامين الشعر Sugar Bear

## Tootach

اللهمےُ بَارِكْ لِيِےُ فِيِےُ رِزْقِيےُ
وَارْزِقْنِيےُ مِنْ حَيُثُ لَا احْتَسِبْ :13 (33): 

السلام عليكم .. 

شحالكم حبيباتي اليوم يبت لكم 

فيتامين Sugar bear لشعررر





عباره عن فيتامينات آمنه لانه خاليه من الجلاتين والكولاجين تماماً فقط يحتوي على مكونات نباتيه وفيتامينات مفيده مثل بيوتين وفيتامين دال وفولك أسد وغيره من الفيتامينات ليحسن نمو وقوه الشعر ويزيد من لمعته وهو على شكل حلاوه حتى طعمه وريحته روعه عكس بعض الفيتامينات وسهل انه الواحد ياخذه مايحتاج بلع وماي بس مضغ كأنه حلاوه جيلي ووايد ناس مدحوه بعض الأجانب وكيم وتكلمت عنه موديل روز .. فإذا كنتي من الأشخاص اللي يخافون يأخذون فيتامينات وحبوب فهذا انصح فيه لانه آمن نفس ما قلت فماله اي تأثيررر سلبي الحمدالله وماياثر على الجسم او شعر الجسم وانا صارلي اسبوعين استخدمه.. وبيوصلني دفعه منه ان شاء الله فلي تبي تحجز على البيبي او رساله خاصه هني او واتس اب قبل لا ينحجز الباقي لانه بعضه انحجز وشي منه كورس شي شهر وشي 3 شهور وشي 6 شهور وانا بستخدم كورس 3 شهور لانه الفيتامينات تحتاج فتره حتى يبان مفعوله وأحسن مده 3 شهور نفس ما استخدمت قبل الماكسي هير

ويحتوي على 60 حبه في العلبه الواحد .. والعدد المسموح في اليوم حبتين فقط يعني العلبه تكفي لمده شهر.. 

كورس شهر 210 
كورس ل3 شهور ب 510 

وأفضل 3 شهور لانه الشي ما يبين الا بعد 3 شهور وخاصه الفيتامينات

لطلب إرسال: :13 (30): 
الاسم:
الكميه:
العنوان:
رقم التواصل:

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم إغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## ام غايوتى

​الصور مب ظاهرة

----------


## هواجس خير

ماشاء الله

----------


## Tootach

> *
> اللهّم إغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 
> 
> وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 
> 
> وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،
> 
> اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 
> اللهّـــم آميـــن .
> *


اللهم آمين .. اجمعين ان شاء الله  :31:

----------


## Tootach

> ​الصور مب ظاهرة


هذي الصور للي مب ظاهر عنده لاني حاولت اعدل مارمت





مشكوره لتنبيه  :27: 

- - - Updated - - -




> ماشاء الله


تسلمين حبيبتي  :27:

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## Tootach

> ما شاء الله



يسلموووو :31:

----------


## Tootach

UP UP UP

----------


## Tootach

ماشاء الله  :27:

----------


## Tootach

الحمدالله  :31:

----------


## Tootach

سبحان الله وبحمده  :31:

----------


## loleetah.shj

مشاء الله ..

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------


## dala3_bird

هلا فديتج كيف اطلب ؟

----------


## مامة عملر

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## بسمه دبي

up 
up

----------

